# Trivia 5/27



## luckytrim (May 27, 2019)

trivia 5/27
DID YOU KNOW...
Jellyfish blooms near Japan can have over 500 million  jellyfish, with each
jellyfish the size of a refrigerator .


1. Do you recall the names of Marge Simpson's two Sisters   ?
2. What is the Capital of Brazil ?
3. How many sides does the shape 'dodecahedron'  have?
4. How many total players are on the field during play in a  normal game of 
soccer?
5. From a famous novel, can you complete this line  ...
"They seek him here, they seek him there, those Frenchies seek  him 
everywhere. Is he in Heaven, or is he in Hell? That damned  elusive _________ 
."
6. The Middle English word "overmorrow" refers to what period  of time?
7. The In the U.S.A., The Shangri-Las had six Billboard Top  Pop 40 hits from 
1964 to 1966. Only one made it to number one. Which song was  it?young of 
which carnivorous marsupial is sometimes called an  imp?
8. Who is the fictional character, created by Clarence E.  Mulford was portrayed by 
actor William Boyd in 66 movies between 1935 and  1948?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
King Solomon had 1,000 wives and concubines.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. Patty and Selma
2. Brasilia
3. - 12
4. - 22
5. Pimpernel - From "The Scarlet Pimpernel"
6. the Day After Tomorrow
7.  'Leader of the Pack'
8. Hopalong Cassidy

TRUTH !!
According to the biblical account, Solomon had 700 wives and  300 concubines.
The wives were described as foreign princesses, including  Pharaoh's daughter
and women of Moab, Ammon, Edom, Sidon and of the  Hittites.


----------

